# fort pickens sunday sept 11th



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

spots and pinfish some guys showed up with nets and caught mullet
got a few small sailcats nothing super
brother put a mullet on for bait with 20lb mono and 5ft of 130lb steel reel sang he set the hook 5 sec later line snapped so something longer than 5ft?? 
as for me and my new penn rod and reel nothing even with a bonita but am starting to get the nerve to paddle out on friends surf board to get the bait out about to give up on balloon wind and tide just wont help me out lol
btw i am still looking for someone who has the knowhow to tag along with ill keep posting what i learn gl all


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Not necessarily something longer than 5ft, although it's possible, it's more likely that the 20 lb mono popped due to the drag being too tight. If you're intending to catch a shark I wouldn't use anything less than 40#. I also typically use a leader 1 1/2 times larger than the sharks I am targeting. For instance, on my sharking rig I have 550 yrds of 50# test with a 9' steel leader. What reel are you using?


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

bob sykes bridge saturday and sunday....saturday early incoming tide, plenty of bait and spanish action steady until i left at 2 to go watch college football. sunday same and a legal redfish was landed just down from me about noon. both days yielded 22 keepers. I'm seeing sheepshead also although not enough to warrant locking my day in on them yet.


----------

